# SolidCecil's First Solid Cycle.



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

I am going to be running my first proper cycle in the next few days.

As some of you know i have done a cycle of 'the one' before with some alright results i think.

I will be running test and dbol.

400mg test p/w *10weeks

dbol, i only have 100 5mg tabs so im not sure how to run these yet (any advice is much appreshated)

then standard PCT of clomid,novla and hcg.

for those who dont know im 20,5'9,around 13.1stone, and been training 26months.

will get some before shots and messurements taken soon.

hopefully start next week as i just need to go get myself some needles etc.

my diet will consist of 350g+ protein on training days and 300+ on non training. Carbs will be at about 550-600g, and just keep fats quite low.

anything else just ask.



*before pic on page 4*


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

I was going to suggest using the dbol as a kick-start but you'd be limited to about 25mg a day. Should still have some effect.


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

Good luck brother, grow big


----------



## m14rky (Aug 11, 2008)

I'm into week 4 of my 1st test cycle sure u will gain well mate.why not 500 mg a week?


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

how comes carbs so high ? just wondering .. nothing wrong with it everyones is different.


----------



## russforever (Apr 2, 2009)

good luck russy


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

dmcc said:


> I was going to suggest using the dbol as a kick-start but you'd be limited to about 25mg a day. Should still have some effect.


yeah was thinking the same but it would still only last 20 days at 25mg, would it be worth it?



m14rky said:


> I'm into week 4 of my 1st test cycle sure u will gain well mate.why not 500 mg a week?


 cheers i hope so. and its test 400 so its just easier to do 400mg pw



sizar said:


> how comes carbs so high ? just wondering .. nothing wrong with it everyones is different.


well iv tryed low carbs high fats and tryed medium carbs but i grow best with high carbs i find.


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

Lois_Lane said:


> Good luck brother, grow big





russforever said:


> good luck russy


cheers


----------



## m14rky (Aug 11, 2008)

Ok mate keep us updated with ur progress.good luck


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

The only time I've used dbol as a kick start I had 50mg per day for 2 weeks - you'll have enough for 3, it should be enough. Or get some more


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

dmcc said:


> The only time I've used dbol as a kick start I had 50mg per day for 2 weeks - you'll have enough for 3, it should be enough. Or get some more


well i cant get anymore, so will try it and see.


----------



## leafman (Feb 8, 2009)

I took 20mg of dbol first time. Defo worth doing in my opinion. You never had it before so 25mg is gonna hav an effect id imagine. Good luck with it :thumbup1:


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

enjoy it mate.


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

k cheers leafy

and yeah im sure i will sizar


----------



## bradleyroblett (Jun 14, 2009)

goin to the dark side i see lol i have yet to venture there myself good luck mate


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

Aaah you wanna be a big daddy for the first photies russ !

All the best with it

Hope all family stuff is going smoothly x


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

Jem said:


> Aaah you wanna be a big daddy for the first photies russ !
> 
> All the best with it
> 
> Hope all family stuff is going smoothly x


yeah dont want the baby to be bigger than me :laugh:

cheers hunn yeah all going fine x


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

leafman said:


> I took 20mg of dbol first time. Defo worth doing in my opinion. You never had it before so 25mg is gonna hav an effect id imagine. Good luck with it :thumbup1:


3 weeks at 25mg a day:thumbup1:


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

yeah going to go with that tom.

and hoefully be getting my pins and stuff on saterday, but then am away until tuesday so wont jab until then


----------



## chris27 (Apr 19, 2009)

good luck mate..


----------



## HJL (Apr 26, 2009)

Will be watching this mate!!


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

cheers guys. hopefully start on sat now.


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

solidcecil said:


> cheers guys. hopefully start on sat now.


 :thumb:


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

ill be following mate. did you decide on quads or glutes?


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

BigDom86 said:


> ill be following mate. did you decide on quads or glutes?


quads i think mate, will be easier to see to jab myself.


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

got my pins and stuff now so starting tomorrow, going to take 2dbol with breakfast and 3 at about 4ish


----------



## colt24 (Aug 24, 2007)

Will you be taking any new before picture's?


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

colt24 said:


> Will you be taking any new before picture's?


yeah will take tomorrow, and post up.


----------



## colt24 (Aug 24, 2007)

solidcecil said:


> yeah will take tomorrow, and post up.


Good good!

good luck bud, i can see you gaining well, you have a good body shape!


----------



## IanStu (Apr 12, 2009)

good luck with this Rusty....sounds like a nice simple first cycle.....and hope your first stabbing goes OK....I fvcked mine up like you wouldnt believe...lol....I'm sure you'll do a better job than me :thumb:


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

how much dbol is that? 50mg?


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

BigDom86 said:


> how much dbol is that? 50mg?


their 5mg each


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

colt24 said:


> Good good!
> 
> good luck bud, i can see you gaining well, you have a good body shape!


 



IanStu said:


> good luck with this Rusty....sounds like a nice simple first cycle.....and hope your first stabbing goes OK....I fvcked mine up like you wouldnt believe...lol....I'm sure you'll do a better job than me :thumb:


cheers, yeah hopefully will go fine.



BigDom86 said:


> how much dbol is that? 50mg?


na 25mg mate.


----------



## Nemises (Jun 29, 2008)

Good luck. Is it prochem ur running?


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

cheers na its lixus mate


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

todays the day!

just taken 3dbol


----------



## saaam (Aug 4, 2009)

How much weight you put on so far?


----------



## HJL (Apr 26, 2009)

Is it working yet?

:lol:


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

yeah gained 15gs! :lol:


----------



## Rossy Balboa (Nov 6, 2008)

Best of luck bud,hope it goes well. I used 25mg as a kickstart and have previously done 50mg of dbol before, my weight still shot up on 25mg...and would probs use 25mg again,just to let you know.


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

cool, well looking at your avvi it looks like it worked for you :lol: :lol:


----------



## leonface (May 10, 2009)

Good luck with it all dude! Get them progress pics up!


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

*just jabbed! went fine *


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

and will get the pics up today sometime


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

what pins did you use? and did you go quad then mate? nice one


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

used blues and yeah quad. just a little blood after but stoped now


----------



## Cluk89 (Aug 26, 2009)

Will be doing my first cycle sometime this year, will be following this journal.

I have access to lixus and thinking of using them, did you get any pip with your jab?


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

*EDIT: pip got quite bad, been limping!


----------



## colt24 (Aug 24, 2007)

any updates bud?


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

sorry been away in brighton.

just got back, havent been able to weigh myself will do so thurs at the gym.

think i look a little bit bigger already, but its probs just placebo.


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

wasnt able to take 'before pics' because my cam wasnt working. so only have this pic, taken late last year where i weigh about 3lbs lighter. but you get the idea.


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

just been offered some deca, shal i mix this in to my cycle aswel? so 400 test and 250 deca? or just leave it as it is for now?


----------



## IanStu (Apr 12, 2009)

why dont you wait and see how you respond to the test first, or you're not gonna know in future how you respond to different gear....I've had very poor results with deca and shan't use it again but its up to you mate...maybe chuck it in after 3 or 4 weeks if you dont see any gains but bare in mind deca takes along time to work, at least 4 weeks!!


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

k mate might just leave it for this one then.


----------



## 54und3r5 (Apr 11, 2008)

Where you been then cecil? Aint seen you post on here much recently... How long is your cycle going to last and have you made any progress after your 'one cycle' ?


----------



## mick_the_brick (Oct 29, 2008)

Just stick with the test mate..

Deca is pants anyways IME.

All the best


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

54und3r5 said:


> Where you been then cecil? Aint seen you post on here much recently... How long is your cycle going to last and have you made any progress after your 'one cycle' ?


yeah ent been posting alot recently been busy.

my cycle is 10weeks, and yeah made a few small gains since 'the one'



mick_the_brick said:


> Just stick with the test mate..
> 
> Deca is pants anyways IME.
> 
> All the best


yeah think this is the plan then.

cheers mick and god


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

just trained back, went well felt strong, got 8x230kg on rack deads. 

and decided im going to weigh myself every monday, weighed myself today and im up 2lbs so far and dont think its water weight because i look leaner and iv cut out all salt and bready carbs.


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

trained shoulders and tricep yesterday, and was feeling strong. and alos feeling like i want to sex anything that moves!

also going to do my 2nd jab in about 30mins


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

solidcecil said:


> trained shoulders and tricep yesterday, and was feeling strong. *and alos feeling like i want to sex anything that moves!*
> 
> also going to do my 2nd jab in about 30mins


 :lol: :lol: :lol: ....welcome to my world..... :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## 8103 (May 5, 2008)

solidcecil said:


> just trained back, went well felt strong, got 8x230kg on rack deads.
> 
> and decided im going to weigh myself every monday, weighed myself today and im up 2lbs so far and dont think its water weight because i look leaner and iv cut out all salt and bready carbs.


230 is a hell of a weight for 8 reps, if I remember deadlift was your worst lift too?

how high was the rack, above your knees or below?


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

cheers mate, yeah was heavy! and yeah deadlift was my worst. (good memory)

i had to do it on a smith because we havent got a rack, and it was set about knee hight.


----------



## fadel (Feb 13, 2010)

Looking forward to following this  good luck with it all!


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

weighed myself 13.7, 6lbs up in 16days! 

also got 130x4 on decline! 

very happy so far!


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

solidcecil said:


> weighed myself 13.7, 6lbs up in 16days!
> 
> also got 130x4 on decline!
> 
> very happy so far!


 :thumb:


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

just trained legs was ok, strength flying up. felt really sick by the end!

quick update aswel, as i said strength shooting up, im deffentaly getting bigger, comments from my mum, work mates, and missus, and i can see it myself which is always good 

balls have shrunk though :sad: there not too bad about 2/3rds the size they was.


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

solidcecil said:


> just trained legs was ok, strength flying up. felt really sick by the end!
> 
> quick update aswel, as i said strength shooting up, im deffentaly getting bigger, comments from my mum, work mates, and missus, and i can see it myself which is always good
> 
> ...


im sure they will still hit the spot


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

too late for that i think :lol:


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

cant belive how much my strength is going up.

also looking bigger by the day


----------



## Graham Mc (Oct 15, 2009)

you have pritty much the exact same stats as i do and you look amazing then look at the state of me lol way to make some one feel bad man :lol: oj mate :thumbup1: :laugh:


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

Graham Mc said:


> you have pritty much the exact same stats as i do and *you look amazing* then look at the state of me lol way to make some one feel bad man :lol: *oj mate* :thumbup1: :laugh:


cheers :laugh:


----------



## colt24 (Aug 24, 2007)

How much are you hoping to gain and keep mate?


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

not sure, as much as poss :lol:


----------



## leafman (Feb 8, 2009)

Glad things going well mate and strength going up :thumbup1: Iv just started a 10 week blast of lixus test 400 aswell just a ml a week as urself, ive been doin half ml in each delt dont seem to get much pip like that. How did second jab go? much pain next day?

I had dull throb the day after but nothing really bad. Just gonna do second jab today. Good luck mate and the dbol will put a good few pounds on u quick time  230 rack deads :thumb: and 130 incline bench :cursing: I still cant get a 100k :lol:


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

cheers mate. ah cool, have to keep me updated how yours goes. second jab went fine just a ache for a day or so. just about to jab again in a min.

yeah think most of my gains so far has just come from the dbol.


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

jab went fine, no pip atall.

also iv been having bad night sweats, i know this is normal for tren but i dont know about test.


----------



## Will101 (Apr 14, 2009)

Hey bud, just spotted this thread. Interesting reading, hope all is going well :thumb:


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

cheers mate. hope all your trainings going well :thumbup1:


----------



## leafman (Feb 8, 2009)

solidcecil said:


> jab went fine, no pip atall.
> 
> also iv been having bad night sweats, i know this is normal for tren but i dont know about test.


I seemed to sweat a lot more when i started taking test. I still sweat loads more than used to, on a night and during sex :whistling: However thats just me not sure about others.


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

ah thats alright then, just checking it was normal.


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

chest and bis tonight, got 130x4 decline again but was easier this time.

weighed 13.8 tonight, so only up 1lb but still happy with that. 7lbs up in 3weeks 

.


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

had to give the gym a miss tonight, feel rough, tired and cant eat! :sad:


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

solidcecil said:


> chest and bis tonight, got *130x*4 decline again but was easier this time.
> 
> weighed 13.8 tonight, so only up 1lb but still happy with that. 7lbs up in 3weeks
> 
> .


whats that in kg's?


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

about 87.6


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

solidcecil said:


> about 87.6


THATS GREAT

looked up the muscle shirt site....are yoo on it?


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

Pelayo said:


> THATS GREAT
> 
> looked up the muscle shirt site....are yoo on it?


cheers :thumbup1:

na not yet hes sending me down the shirts at the end of the month then should be up on the site within a month or so


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

solidcecil said:


> cheers :thumbup1:
> 
> na not yet hes sending me down the shirts at the end of the month then should be up on the site within a month or so


ahhh kk...how did that come about?


----------



## Wevans2303 (Feb 18, 2010)

In and will be following closely. :thumb:

Time to get swole!


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

looks like everything is going to plan in here


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

hurt my shoulder again yesterday, so taking the rest of the week off, hopefully be better by monday so will be back on track


----------



## xeonedbody (Aug 28, 2009)

hellow mate...been reading your other journal re your PH cycle and following this one now...how is the cycle going for you so far and how are you finding it in terms of gains?

which gym in Reading do you go to? I live in Reading too you see and as you're aware there's not many decent gyms here


----------



## Guest (May 1, 2010)

Its hard to be modest when your this perfect.

It should be - *It's* hard to be modest when *you're* this perfect.

:lol:


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

xeonedbody said:


> hellow mate...been reading your other journal re your PH cycle and following this one now...how is the cycle going for you so far and how are you finding it in terms of gains?
> 
> which gym in Reading do you go to? I live in Reading too you see and as you're aware there's not many decent gyms here


i train at fitness first at the meadway at the moment, you?


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

solidcecil said:


> hurt my shoulder again yesterday, so taking the rest of the week off, hopefully be better by monday so will be back on track


ouch!!


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

yep, ouch indeed. just been stuffing my face all the time!

shoulders feeling a bit better now, so going to go try doing chest bicep tomorrow.


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

solidcecil said:


> yep, ouch indeed. just been stuffing my face all the time!
> 
> shoulders feeling a bit better now, so going to go try doing chest bicep tomorrow.


AHHH KKK....maybe do legs?


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

well see how it goes, might have to!


----------



## colt24 (Aug 24, 2007)

any update's mate?


----------



## DNC (Jan 8, 2009)

How did the scan go on tuesday mate??


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

DNC said:


> How did the scan go on tuesday mate??


...hes having a wee baby....soz i can't say...


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

colt24 said:


> any update's mate?


sorry had last week off from training due to my shoulder.

but back on it this week.

shoulder,tricep today. got 60kgx7 standing press (behind the head) which is good because im normally weak on anything abve the head.

also got 100kgx6 cgbp 



DNC said:


> How did the scan go on tuesday mate??


went really well cheers mate. having a little girl!  :thumb:


----------



## DNC (Jan 8, 2009)

went really well cheers mate. having a little girl!  :thumb:


----------



## colt24 (Aug 24, 2007)

solidcecil said:


> sorry had last week off from training due to my shoulder.
> 
> but back on it this week.
> 
> ...


Congratulations on the little girl!

I hope the shoulder heal's up.. it make's me think, alot of people here train with pretty bad injuries..... i might join in ;o


----------



## ParaManiac (Mar 20, 2007)

solidcecil said:


> sorry had last week off from training due to my shoulder.
> 
> standing press (behind the head)


Could this be the reason you're having shoulder problems?


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

ParaManiac said:


> Could this be the reason you're having shoulder problems?


na have only ever done it behind the head a few times.


----------



## ParaManiac (Mar 20, 2007)

solidcecil said:


> na have only ever done it behind the head a few times.


Just a thought! along with flat bench and training the mirror muscles,they are shoulder wreckers.

Congrats by the way:thumbup1:


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

yeah cant do flat bench no more!

and i do love my disco muscles! 

cheers bro


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

ok so weighed the same yesterday but looking leaner.

also strength is unbelivable at the moment! got 5x170kg on hammersmith bench! (with a spot on the last two)http://www.gymcompany.co.uk/_images/uploads/resized/550-1258015303-c08b35869096544.jpg


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

done back today, had a quick session. strength is booming! got 8x140kg on pulldowns!

everything going great


----------



## Guest (May 14, 2010)

Machines dont count, they are all different


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

Dan said:


> Machines dont count, they are all different


well its the max it goes to :tongue:


----------



## xeonedbody (Aug 28, 2009)

solidcecil said:


> i train at fitness first at the meadway at the moment, you?


I train at Sports Park (Uni of Reading) gym since its close to my home


----------



## RYU18 (Jan 8, 2008)

any progress pics? im intrigued as im at about the same size as your before picture and about the same weight....


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

RYU18 said:


> any progress pics? im intrigued as im at about the same size as your before picture and about the same weight....


will take some after pics mate. feel iv gained some good size so far though.


----------



## RYU18 (Jan 8, 2008)

is that you in the avatar?

if so, then yeah you defo have had some pretty good gains!

you're only up the road from me, im in hartley wintney  maybe have a training sess one day?


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

RYU18 said:


> is that you in the avatar?
> 
> if so, then yeah you defo have had some pretty good gains!
> 
> you're only up the road from me, im in hartley wintney  maybe have a training sess one day?


haha na, i wish. means i would have gained close to 100lbs! :thumbup1:

weres that? :confused1:

but yeah if you wana pop down sometime give me a shout.


----------



## RYU18 (Jan 8, 2008)

um...u know the m4 roundabout, take exit towards basingstoke a339 i thinks and head down there then take a left towards wellington country park and about 10mins from there 

yeah defo, will have to get my strength back up before i train with you...


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

ah cool. yeah come down,dont worry about how strong you are mate. i dont care! you can just load and unload all the plates  :lol:


----------



## RYU18 (Jan 8, 2008)

haha deal, it would help with my motivation!


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

k havent updated in a while as kind of hit a little wall. but strength and weight back up now, weighed 13.12 today! so 2lbs up.


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

jabbed glutes yeaterday and oh my god! pip like never before! cant even sit down.


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/steroid-testosterone-information/99818-swollen-bumbum.html


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

just got out of hospital.

it turned out it was a abcess,had surgery to have it drained. got to have 2weeks off work, cant train for 6 weeks and have to have a open wound on my arse for fcuk knows how long. and got to get the packing and dressing changed daily!

wish i had just stuck to quads now


----------



## xeonedbody (Aug 28, 2009)

solidcecil said:


> just got out of hospital.
> 
> it turned out it was a abcess,had surgery to have it drained. got to have 2weeks off work, cant train for 6 weeks and have to have a open wound on my arse for fcuk knows how long. and got to get the packing and dressing changed daily!
> 
> wish i had just stuck to quads now opshttp://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/editpost.php?do=editpost&p=1674702:


sorry to hear that bud...hope you recover soon...it sucks not being able to train...i messed up my shoulder a few weeks back and had to rest for a couple of weeks and absolutely hated it cuz it takes you off the track!

but 2 weeks off work dont sound bad! lol

i still cant find you on FB!!


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

solidcecil said:


> just got out of hospital.
> 
> it turned out it was a abcess,had surgery to have it drained. got to have 2weeks off work, cant train for 6 weeks and have to have a open wound on my arse for fcuk knows how long. and got to get the packing and dressing changed daily!
> 
> wish i had just stuck to quads now


 :blush: :blush: :blush:


----------

